# vote for your favorite picture



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness there are so many great pictures again this month. And you can tell the redheads even in the black and whites. LOL


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Such a great idea for a theme. There are so many beautiful dogs and amazing pics, I had a hard time narrowing it down (as usual)!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

you know, these are just impossible!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

That was nearly impossible. There were too many to choose from! I think by tomorrow I'll probably forget which one I voted for.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures...I feel guilty for not voting for my own Murphy. But I do love him the best


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

janine said:


> Great pictures...I feel guilty for not voting for my own Murphy. But I do love him the best


I made a rule...can't vote for my own...so I feel better about it. ; )


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

My vote is in, that was tough but I tried to vote for the best black/white conversion. It was a toss up between a few.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Noey said:


> I made a rule...can't vote for my own...so I feel better about it. ; )


I made that rule for myself too. Actually, I just don't vote at all when I submit a picture. I'd feel guilty if I won by 1 vote because I voted for myself.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Wow*

This was a really tough choice. There are so many wonderful pics and actually, four that I've looked at several times, making it almost a coin toss.


----------

